# Mumm-Ra vs Narutoverse



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Aug 24, 2011)

The battle takes place in the Narutoverse.

Mumm-Ra's black pyramid appears in a secluded part of the Sand Country. He has access to all his powers and the Ancient Spirits of Evil are also there.


No reflection weakness for Mumm-Ra.






How far does he get?

​


----------



## Gig (Aug 24, 2011)

Does he get access to Ma-Mutt, for random spy missions :33
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zC25oFMfc74[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]umU8vKRNnRw[/YOUTUBE]shit was over before it even began


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Aug 24, 2011)

Gig said:


> Does he get access to Ma-Mutt, for random spy missions :33


----------



## Gig (Aug 24, 2011)

They don't stand a chance then, Ma-Mutt is one of the most competent henchmen and spy in fiction, by the end of the day Ma-Mutt and in turn Mumm Ra will know everything there is to know about Narutoverse and no one in Narutoverse will be none the wiser


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 24, 2011)

_Ancient spirits of evil, transform this decayed form into Mumm-Ra! THE EVER!! LIVING!!!_

Would he also get access to his Sith-Ra lightning?


----------



## Bender (Aug 24, 2011)

Mumm Ra wrecks Narutoverse utterly

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpQ3JTAk8mo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Mumm-ra immortal

Narutoverse=No chance

They all beautiful deaths at the hands of the best villain in cartoon history.


----------



## Blade (Aug 24, 2011)

This is a quality stomp.


----------



## Abigail (Aug 25, 2011)

Mumm-Ra shitstomps.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 25, 2011)

Bad match for Mumm-Ra, he see's all of their tits outperving the whole verse.
[YOUTUBE]KVwBxu10Ve8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 26, 2011)

Mumm-Ra rapes everyone.


----------



## Devil Kings (Aug 26, 2011)

Mum-Ra no matter how bad ass he is, gets his shit cave in. Honestly, what the fuck can Mum-Ra do to the whole verse.

A verse that has sealing abilities, town busters, mountain busters, and so much more.


----------



## Gig (Aug 26, 2011)

Devil Kings said:


> Mum-Ra no matter how bad ass he is, gets his shit cave in. Honestly, what the fuck can Mum-Ra do to the whole verse.
> 
> A verse that has sealing abilities, town busters, mountain busters, and so much more.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA 

You say that like mountain busting is impressive to Mumm-Ra, it's not like he has a planet busting sword, can recreate planets, teleport interplanetary distances and cause earthquakes which can shake planets apart


----------



## Blade (Aug 26, 2011)

Fucking wow.






Lol naruto verse.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 26, 2011)

did'nt know he was so powerful. A punch will oneshot the whole verse then.


----------



## Blade (Aug 26, 2011)

I knew that he was so powerful, i just didn't believe what i read about Naruto being able to beat him.


----------



## Riddler (Aug 26, 2011)

Naruto takes it alone 

​


----------



## Devil Kings (Aug 26, 2011)

Mum-Ra can always be sealed away.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## Dandy Elegance (Aug 26, 2011)

Devil Kings said:


> Mum-Ra can always be sealed away.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 26, 2011)

Bender said:


> Mumm Ra wrecks Narutoverse utterly
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpQ3JTAk8mo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Better than Skeletor, Joker, Dr Doom, Galactus,Venom,Green Goblin,Magneto?

Lawls.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 26, 2011)

Devil Kings said:


> Mum-Ra can always be sealed away.



When has anyone in Naruto sealed away something this powerful? If he can teleport even worse and seeing as how the guy is capable of making planets and shaking them the entire verse is so horribly outclassed it's not funny. He punts  Itachi's Susanoo into another character and it keeps going as the mentally handicapped Narutoverse runs in a straight line till everyone is impaled and sent across the horizon.


----------



## Abigail (Aug 26, 2011)

Devil Kings said:


> Mum-Ra can always be sealed away.



I repeat.

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Riddler (Aug 26, 2011)

perucho1990 said:


> Better than Skeletor, Joker, Dr Doom, Galactus,Venom,Green Goblin,Magneto?
> 
> Lawls.



Galactus is not a villain. Venom is a villain but not as good as Mumm-ra.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Aug 26, 2011)

Mumm-Ra is regularly thwarted by a bunch of cats. The entire cast of Naruto, who are competent warriors by age 12, several of whom are containers for nearly god-like beings. They'd have Mumm-Ra either dead or imprisoned in something for an eternity in a matter of minutes. 




Bender said:


> Mumm Ra wrecks Narutoverse utterly
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpQ3JTAk8mo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



I have no idea how that link is supposed to support your argument in the slightest.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 26, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> Mumm-Ra is regularly thwarted by a bunch of cats. The entire cast of Naruto, who are competent warriors by age 12, several of whom are containers for nearly god-like beings. They'd have Mumm-Ra either dead or imprisoned in something for an eternity in a matter of minutes.



says the guy who makes some of the worst threads I've ever seen


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 27, 2011)

This thread...

And on the topic of great cartoon villains, I believe Robotnik from SatAm deserves an honorable mention.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Aug 27, 2011)

Tailed Beasts? Godlike?

...

...


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 27, 2011)

Riddler said:


> *Galactus is not a villain.* Venom is a villain but not as good as Mumm-ra.



Galactus isn't a villain?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 27, 2011)

More of the neutral party, mein square


----------



## Bolt Crank (Aug 27, 2011)

Having watched a lot of ThunderCats, I can see Mumm-Ra from the first season would get stomped in a straight up fight. That whole 'see your own reflection' trick didn't last very long. But Mumm-ra very rarely engaged the cats in a direct fight, he normally hired someone to attack them, tried to get the cats to destroy themselves, or had the mutants do it.

Mumm-Ra had a lot of power behind him, and was shown to have all sorts of powers. flight by self-levitation, necromancy, transmogrification, temporal manipulation, teleportation, telekinesis, mind control, astral projection, scrying and energy blasts. (going by wikipedia's listing of his powers there.)

I can't see him ever actually just rising up out of the sand, stomping out of his pyramid like in the movie and taking down any hidden village. Mumm-Ra would do what he's best known for. Finding people with the blackest heart, and recruiting them to his side by promising power or threats.

I'm not going to say him being immortal really counts, since the ninjas have defeated immortal enemies before by cutting them up and burying them. The big 'if's in this fight is if the ninjas can make seals powerful enough to challenge Mumm-Ra's level of magic, and if when a big fight started if his super form could last long enough for a complete razing of a village.

A village, maybe, but the whole universe? Not damned likely.


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 27, 2011)

Bolt Crank said:


> Having watched a lot of ThunderCats, I can see Mumm-Ra from the first season would get stomped in a straight up fight. That whole 'see your own reflection' trick didn't last very long. But Mumm-ra very rarely engaged the cats in a direct fight, he normally hired someone to attack them, tried to get the cats to destroy themselves, or had the mutants do it.
> 
> Mumm-Ra had a lot of power behind him, and was shown to have all sorts of powers. flight by self-levitation, necromancy, transmogrification, temporal manipulation, teleportation, telekinesis, mind control, astral projection, scrying and energy blasts. (going by wikipedia's listing of his powers there.)
> 
> ...



Assuming Narutoverse will be able to do that to Mumm-ra...


----------



## hammer (Aug 27, 2011)

comparing imortals like kakuzu and the zombies getting killed by the power of friendship? dont make me laugh


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Aug 27, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> Galactus isn't a villain?



If I remember right, he doesn't really like what he does and his energy will be used to create the next universe.

That said, I could have just stated that beings like Galactus transcend petty concepts like good and evil.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 27, 2011)

well, Galactus kind of does 

he's a necessity to the universe, nothing more, nothing less


----------



## Judas (Aug 27, 2011)

Mumm-Ra punts the planet into the sun.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Aug 27, 2011)

Devil Kings said:


> Mum-Ra can always be sealed away.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Aug 27, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> Mumm-Ra is regularly thwarted by a bunch of cats. The entire cast of Naruto, *who are competent warriors by age 12*, several of whom are containers for nearly god-like beings. They'd have Mumm-Ra either dead or imprisoned in something for an eternity in a matter of minutes.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Aug 27, 2011)

Judas said:


> Mumm-Ra punts the planet into the sun.



If he had that kind of power, how come he's always defeated by a bunch of cats with a magic sword?



Laugh all you want. Doesn't make it any less true.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 27, 2011)

Same reason Rita does'nt solo the Power rangers before they become too strong for her or any Saturday morning cartoon villain can lose despite being vastly superior, it's called PIS which is banned here.


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 27, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> If he had that kind of power, how come he's always defeated by a bunch of cats with a magic sword?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You do understand just how powerful that sword is, yes?

And your Naruto wanking is hilarious.


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Aug 27, 2011)

This is a quality thread.

Ryuji Yamazaki needs to gtfo though. Lrn2deb8.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Aug 27, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> If he had that kind of power, how come he's always defeated by a bunch of cats with a magic sword?



...

I'd figure that would be a pretty easy concept to get.

The.

Magic. 

Sword. 

Is. 

More. 

Powerful.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 27, 2011)

say it in bigger letters Ryoma

maybe, just maybe, he'll get it

maybe


----------



## Abigail (Aug 27, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> Mumm-Ra is regularly thwarted by a bunch of cats. The entire cast of Naruto, who are competent warriors by age 12, several of whom are containers for nearly god-like beings. They'd have Mumm-Ra either dead or imprisoned in something for an eternity in a matter of minutes.



Bijuu, Godlike beings.

Naruto ninja, competent.

What are you on about?



Kamen Rider Ryoma said:


> ...
> 
> I'd figure that would be a pretty easy concept to get.
> 
> ...



Although, Mumm-Ra with Excalibur > Sword of Omens.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 27, 2011)

the almighty glove slap duel challenge


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 27, 2011)

This is a universe where Ninjas suck at stealth outside like one or two, Sakura can outsmart people so she can go meet Sasuke and Danzou who like an idiot kept trying to overcome Susanoo's defense amongst others. Competent does not fit in the same sentence as Narutoverse unless it is preceeded by the word not.


----------



## Blade (Aug 27, 2011)

Naruto verse, is a verse full of quality ninjas.


Stealth in this verse means survival. Successful missions means motive for keep living.


Try to break these rules and you are gonna be punished in eternal solitude walking without a reason at random parks.


A world filled of Godlike beings. Giant random foxes/other animals in different shapes and sizes. Try to fight them and see your destruction face to face. Just don't do it. Avoid them with every cost.


Superhuman prodigies, unnamed shinobis, wanted superhuman criminals who don't even know their own plans at the end of day are there just to make you quit at fighting.


Run Mumm Ra. Don't fight this verse. Just lose.


----------



## Abigail (Aug 27, 2011)

Mumm-Ra walks into the villages disguised as their Kage and accuses the actual Kage of being an impostor.

Odds of this actually working?

I say 100%.


----------



## hammer (Aug 27, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> If he had that kind of power, how come he's always defeated by a bunch of cats with a magic sword?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



magic sword is magic


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Aug 27, 2011)

Kamen Rider Ryoma said:


> ...
> 
> I'd figure that would be a pretty easy concept to get.
> 
> ...



It's really not. Okay, I get that the Sword of Omens is powerful, but powerful enough that it can stop a being who is, if Judas is to be believed, powerful enough to punt a planet into the sun? The powers of one or both of them are being _massively_ exaggerated.


----------



## hammer (Aug 27, 2011)

magic sword is magic


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 27, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> It's really not. Okay, I get that the Sword of Omens is powerful, but powerful enough that it can stop a being who is, if Judas is to be believed, powerful enough to punt a planet into the sun? The powers of one or both of them are being _massively_ exaggerated.



I'm going to repeat Ryoma again
*
The.

Magic.

Sword.

Is.

More.

Powerful.*

if the sword beats him, it simply means it's stronger


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 27, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> It's really not. Okay, I get that the Sword of Omens is powerful, but powerful enough that it can stop a being who is, if Judas is to be believed, powerful enough to punt a planet into the sun? The powers of one or both of them are being _massively_ exaggerated.



Blimey, you're thick.

Refer to the above post you simpleton.


----------



## hammer (Aug 27, 2011)

I dont think he understands its a MAGIC sword


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Aug 28, 2011)

How would Skeletor defeat the Naruto verse ?


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 28, 2011)

Soledad Eterna said:


> How would Skeletor defeat the Naruto verse ?



He looks in their general direction.

They burst into flames.

GG Narutoverse.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Aug 28, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I'm going to repeat Ryoma again
> *
> The.
> 
> ...



My problem isn't with the sword, it's with what you're trying to establish as Mumm-Ra's power level. I kind of thought that was obvious. Guess it wasn't.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 28, 2011)

okay, let me break this down for you since you're very, very special 

Mumm-Ra is established at this certain power level, more than enough to crush Narutoverse

he gets beaten by cat people with someone wielding a magic sword, ergo said magic sword is simply that powerful, not really indicative of Mumm-Ra's weakness 

are you getting this yet, or am I asking too much from someone who claimed that Naruto ninjas are competent


----------



## hammer (Aug 28, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> okay, let me break this down for you since you're very, very special
> 
> Mumm-Ra is established at this certain power level, more than enough to crush Narutoverse
> 
> ...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 28, 2011)

"Magic must defeat magic" 
That's why.


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 28, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Magic must defeat magic"
> That's why.



I'll see your magic and raise you a science.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 28, 2011)

sonic546 said:


> I'll see your magic and raise you a science.


[YOUTUBE]b-qLC_ptImo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bender (Aug 28, 2011)

Ya know when someone is as "special" as Ryuji is currently being usually you put them on ignore or stop arguing with all together. The only reason the Thundercats win is because they have Plot no jutsu on their side.

Just as this video demonstrates

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ygRDNxN8zQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Aug 28, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> It's really not. Okay, I get that the Sword of Omens is powerful, but powerful enough that it can stop a being who is, if Judas is to be believed, powerful enough to punt a planet into the sun? The powers of one or both of them are being _massively_ exaggerated.



Mumm-Ra HAS recreated planets.

Mumm-Ra's Sword of Plun-Darr HAS destroyed planets. And the Sword of Omens has been shown to be equal in power with it.

In the ep Last Day when Mumm-Ra was powered up to his form of Mumm-Ra The All Powerful his mere presence on Third Earth was shaking the planet apart.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Aug 28, 2011)

I thought the "The sword is more powerful" is already enough of an explanation.

Not sure what's so confusing about that


----------



## Bender (Aug 28, 2011)

Lina Inverse said:


> I thought the "The sword is more powerful" is already enough of an explanation.
> 
> Not sure what's so confusing about that



Seems ignorance is bliss


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Aug 28, 2011)

*Sees that Mumm-Ra has Planet-level feats*

Narutoverse does what again?


----------



## hammer (Aug 28, 2011)

they die                              .


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 28, 2011)

cue Mumm-Ra laugh


----------



## Blade (Aug 28, 2011)

Mumm Ra, shows them how a real godlike being laughs.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 28, 2011)

He kills them with the power of his voice.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Aug 28, 2011)

Devil Kings said:


> Mum-Ra can always be sealed away.



why are you lying about naruto universe sealing capabilities. they have never sealed anything this powerful

why are you always defending the Emo terrible written piles of shit (SBP and The Uchihas) or series of poor quality of which have many retarded fans? do you enjoy defending the atrocious? does it give you some sort of cathartic pleasure?



Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> If he had that kind of power, how come he's always defeated by a bunch of cats with a magic sword?



because it's an enormously powerful mystical object in it's own right and tailor made to fight mumm ra iirc



Soledad Eterna said:


> How would Skeletor defeat the Naruto verse ?



I think the guy was able to in a canon story mess with PC superman

that should answer your question


----------



## Bender (Aug 28, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> why are you lying about naruto universe sealing capabilities. they have never sealed anything this powerful
> 
> why are you always defending the Emo terrible written piles of shit (SBP and The Uchihas) or series of poor quality of which have many retarded fans? do you enjoy defending the atrocious? does it give you some sort of cathartic pleasure?



Why is anyone at this point defending Naruto when it's painfully obvious that they're insignificant? Seriously, Kishi's writing ability dangerously strides close to the level of Stephanie Meyers.


----------

